# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Гару в Одессе в ноябре

## Misty-ledy

Ребята, хелп!

Сами мы не местные, но очень хотящие попасть на концерт Гару в ноябре именно в Одессу, а не Киев.

Знакомая уже видела афиши в вашем городе.

Кто-то подскажет где будет выступать почем билеты, схема зала?

Гран мерси

----------


## Калоша

12.11 в Музкомедии...но билетов в продаже нет еще(((

----------


## Калоша

http://operetta.odessa.net/russian/spectator.html схема зала

----------


## Misty-ledy

Спасибо за инфу!

Походу, фан-зоны нет(((

----------


## aquafruit

оооо...я мечтаю пойти на него...какой голос...ммм))как думаете сколько ориентировочно билеты будут стоить...вообще станная тенденция...на Элен Сегара и Бруно Пелетье цены адекватнее чем на московский "Квартет"

----------


## Калоша

и я мечтаю))) уже третий раз собираюсь..надеюсь в этот раз все получится))) в прошлый раз узнавала стоимость ...за 300 грн можно было купить билет (если не путаю с другим концертом)

----------


## Калоша

> Спасибо за инфу!
> 
> Походу, фан-зоны нет(((


 фан зоны нет((

----------


## aquafruit

от 300..или за 300 не самая галерка?)

----------


## Misty-ledy

> фан зоны нет((


 угу. непонятна политика организаторов. Смотрела концерт в Берси - к середине концерта вся передняя сидячка превращается в стоячку. В итоге человек платил за комфортный просмотр, а получается, что ему нужно стоять и не факт, что увидит концерт...

а насколько большой зал в Музкомедии?

----------


## Rnt

Зал отличный! на чуть более 1000 чел. По поводу комфортных мест - они в стоячку не превратятся, первые десять (если не ошибаюсь) рядов находятся у самой сцены, а перед ними оркестровая яма и сразу сцена, так что стоять будет негде). билеты были от 120-140 грн а самые дорогие не помню

----------


## SFU

билеты от 350 гривен. должны быть уже на этой неделе

----------


## Misty-ledy

спасибо за информацию!

Ждем  :smileflag:

----------


## stereo*

Вот цены
1-2 ряд 2000 грн
3-4 ряд 1800 грн
6-7 ряд 1600 грн
8-9 ряд 1400 грн
10-11 ряд 1200 грн
13-14 ряд - 1000 грн
15-16 ряд - 900 грн
17-18 ряд - 700 грн
19-20 ряд - 600 грн
21 ряд - 500 грн
22 ряд - 450 грн
балкон 6 ряд - 350 грн

да уж, в этот раз намного дороже, чем в прошлый, но желание попасть на концерт- не меньше

----------


## Сербина Алена

Привет всем. Была на Garou два раза, это не передать словами, это нужно видеть глазами и слышать ушами!!!!! Очень рекомендую пойти, тем более у него новая программа.

----------


## Сербина Алена

В продаже уже есть билеты)))

----------


## Helena

А как на предыдущем концерте Гару к видео и фотосъемке относились?

 Я даже и ни пыталась на концерт БП взять что-то, как оказалось ЗРЯ((

----------


## Rnt

Хелена, -вот зря вы внимательно темку не прочитали с БП, я там писала - что брать можно и нужно! :smileflag:

----------


## Сербина Алена

На первом концерте Гару можно было снимать, на втором запрещали почему не скажу, не знаю точно, может потому что он был приболевший и не очень хорошо выглядел))) Надеюсь что на этом не будет запретов но на всякий случай лучше иметь при себе что то, то что снимает, что бы потом не жалеть. И еще зависит от того где будете сидеть если на балконе или где то в центре не думаю что охрана будет орать "выключите камеру"))))) Я на последнем концерте сидела на балконе ко мне ни один не подошел)))

----------


## Лилёк

подскажите кто-нибудь, есть ли реально смысл покупать билет за 450грн и сидеть в самом конце зала?? понятно что голос этого исполнителя-всеобъемлющ))) но он ведь на сцене один - что же можно увидеть? (в размышлениях -дарить ли свекрови билеты...дороже взять не смогу.. это её любимейший певец.)

----------


## Helena

Сразу дарите и приличный бинокль :smileflag:  , т.к. то,что дают в музкомедии есть и у моего 4х летнего сына :smileflag: 
  А вообще я на Пельтье сидела на боковом балконе и биноклем почти не пользовалась , но лицо конечно не разглядишь

----------


## Rnt

Я в 19 ряду сидела  (15 место) - было всё хорошо видно, единственное - да, мелких черт лица не разглядеть, но в целом на твёрдую четвёрку.

----------


## Сербина Алена

Девочки Гару практикует хождение по залу обычно он заходит аж за звукорежиссера, и еще любит стоять на парапете который отделяет оркестровую яму от зала, так что я думаю можно будет разглядеть и тот бинокль который в музкомедии.

----------


## Rnt

)))))))))))))))))))12 ноября (пятница) в 19-00 Гару  /от 400 до 1600 грн. / ТЕАТР МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ КОМЕДИИ

----------


## Сербина Алена

А я уже купила билетик))))))

----------


## aquafruit

кто был на его концертах раньше,отпишитесь..за какое время до выступления...еще возможно взять билет..за месяц?..или уже через 2 недели практически не будет выбора?

----------


## Бриджит

Скажу что те 2 раза,когда к нам приезжал Гару,я кусала локти от того,что не могла пойти на концерт,но.....в этот раз....... :smileflag:  как только я услышала рекламу на Просто Р.,поняла что не пропущу....в общем,билет взяла в 14 ряду за 1000грн. Там хорошо сидеть?Я давно была посл.раз в Музкомедии...

----------


## Сербина Алена

На счет покупки билетов за месяц до концерта, их можно будет купить но думаю что они не будут дешевыми. Я покупала недели две назад уже самых дешевых не было. Но были по 450 и т.д. купила в 17 за 700грн., прошлый раз седела в 13 и все время мешали звукари. Может в этот раз будет по другому))))

----------


## anom

> На счет покупки билетов за месяц до концерта, их можно будет купить но думаю что они не будут дешевыми. Я покупала недели две назад уже самых дешевых не было. Но были по 450 и т.д. купила в 17 за 700грн., прошлый раз седела в 13 и все время мешали звукари. Может в этот раз будет по другому))))


 Что значит мешали "звукари"?

Кто был в прошлые разы на концерте в Одессе? Вообще реально девушке подарить Гару цветы? А то читал, что там охрана жлобская никого даже близко не подпускает

----------


## Бриджит

+1 Вот и мне интерсно по поводу "звукарей"......
И по поводу подарить цветы тоже....Как я поняла,заранее неизвестно насколько "жесткая" охрана будет?...

----------


## Dorimimi

Взяла билет, тоже интересно про цветы))

----------


## woodoo

я была на концерте Гару 06.06.2008 году в Муз комедии...море удовольствия получили...купили билеты на бfлконе и мне все равно было нормально видно...цветы ему дарили спокойно...и видео снимала, только жаль штатив не взяла ((( видео трясущееся получилось ))) позже выложу

и в этом году муж делает мне подарок ))

----------


## Mana

Мы тоже уже взяли билеты. Будем сидеть в бельэтаже в первом ряду по центру. Надеюсь, что будет хорошо слышно и видно т.к. друзья были на концерте Лепса и тоже сидели на балконе и сказали, что там звук отвратительный, а те кто сидели в партере остались довольны

----------


## aquafruit

я тоже взяла билетик...17 ряд...иду на концерт с увеличительными приборами)))

----------


## worldWM

Купил билеты. Осталось дождаться концерта)

----------


## армянка

Гару-просто супер!!!!! Самый красивый голос!!!

----------


## evelika

кто в курсе какие еще билеты остались?

----------


## aquafruit

позвоните в кассы музкомедии-вам подробно расскажут))

----------


## yodler

Подскажите пожалуйста
 а когда в Одессе концерт?

----------


## Mana

12 ноября

----------


## kristi2727

Так когда концерт 12 октября или ноября? И где? Я думала, что во Дворце спорта, а тут вижу, Муз комедия?

----------


## Бриджит

> Так когда концерт 12 октября или ноября? И где? Я думала, что во Дворце спорта, а тут вижу, Муз комедия?


 http://today.od.ua/Garu_(Garou)/

----------


## kristi2727

Блин, я спутала! Не в ту тему зашла, я вообще про Gary Moore спрашивала

----------


## LX

Подскажите, кто в курсе, как (в Одессе) заказать билеты с доставкой (в Одессу) на 8-9 декабря в Киеве на Notre Dam de Paris??

Партер.уа не предоставляет такой услуги.

Срочно нужно !!!

----------


## Helena

Вроде ребята покупали в кассах дворца спорта.
Есть даже отдельная тема:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=476069

----------


## Сербина Алена

Старт дан!!!!! Вчера был концерт в Минске люди в восторге, скоре до нас доберется))))

----------


## neverland

муж купил билеты на балкон посередине, я давно мечтала на Гару попасть, но вот переживаю, что с балкона будет плохо слышно и видно. так ли это?

----------


## jmia

муж купил билеты на балкон посередине, я давно мечтала на Гару попасть, но вот переживаю, что с балкона будет плохо слышно и видно. так ли это?

Дорого ли обошлись билетики?

----------


## woodoo

2 года назада на концерте Гару как раз на балконе сидели.... отлично все видели и слышали

----------


## neverland

если не ошибаюсь в кассе музкомедии взял за 540 грн., очень жду концерт!!!!!!

----------


## !Катька!

продам два билета-контрамарки на Гару. 400 грн за оба билета. в личку

----------


## Бриджит

Давайте поговорим про эти незабываемые эмоции!!!
Я никогда таких чувств не испытывала!Я была первый раз на концерте!До сих пор пребываю в эйфории :smileflag:

----------


## Mana

Боюсь, что мой словарный запас слишком скудный чтобы выразить всю бурю эмоций, которые я вчера испытала на концерте))))) У Гару потрясающая энергетика и даже сегодня вспоминаю некоторые моменты и мурашки бегут по коже. "Ваня, я Ваша навеки" ))) и буду по возможности посещать каждый концерт в Одессе

----------


## Hush Hush

На Гару были впервые. Концерт хороший, Гару супер! Талантище с Большой буквы. Но мы единогласно решили, что второй раз на его концерт в Одессе не станем идти. Увы и ах,  чего-то не хватало. Не зацепило так, как хотелось бы. К счастью есть с чем сравнивать. Но он, конечно, нереальный )))  И девушка в красном платье пела бесподобно!

----------


## Mana

А вот скрипачка какая-то нескладеха была ))) и движения у нее, по сравнению с девушкой с чудесным голосом, были резкие и неумелые

----------


## !Катька!

Концерт потрясающий!!! Море положительных эмоций..спасибо Гару!

----------


## Бриджит

> На Гару были впервые. Концерт хороший, Гару супер! Талантище с Большой буквы. Но мы единогласно решили, что второй раз на его концерт в Одессе не станем идти. Увы и ах,  чего-то не хватало. Не зацепило так, как хотелось бы. К счастью есть с чем сравнивать. Но он, конечно, нереальный )))  И девушка в красном платье пела бесподобно!


  Вам виднее,если есть с чем сравнивать!Понятно,что на каком-нибудь стадионе или в театре побольше было бы лучше,но Гару и тут и там остался бы тем же - незабываемым!
Девушка действительно красиво пела!

----------


## Бриджит

А чего только стоят слезы у него на глазах,когда он с залом прощался!!!!!!..........
Мне было только обидно за то,что многие пришли туда как на какую-то гламурную вечеринку,а не насладится талантом и творчеством!Хотелось крикнуть:Люди,вы куда пришли,вы хоть знаете кто петь будет?!

----------


## Сербина Алена

Концерт Был супер невероятные эмоции, не смотря на то что долго не могла вручить цветы я в восторге, он конечно силище, жаль что у нас не принять танцевать в зале он так хотел этого)))) СПАСИБО Гару ))) жду с новым альбомом надеемся что после его выхода он не задержится с визитом к нам. А у кого то есть фото а то из за долгого стояния под сценой не удалось сделать ни одного, а так бы хотелось память от этой феерии))) (поделитесь плизззз если что то есть спасибо заранее)

----------


## Бриджит

Да,согласна,он так хотел чтобы все танцевали!Я тоже как на пружине сидела)))
Потом все-таки возле сцены оторвалась немного :smileflag: 
Ловите фото!!!!!Что смогла!!!

----------


## Бриджит

Еще немного видео успела сделать,не знаю как разместить.................

----------


## YanaSun

Я уже второй раз на Гару......я в восторге......Концерты совершенно разные, но оба на УРА...и послеконцертное романтическое настроеие не проходит у меня в течении нескольких суток)))
Скрипачка у меня тоже сначала вызвала недоразумение....но потом успокоилась я....они просто с разным темпераментом и все.....я думаю, что так, которая пела вряд ли смогла так эмоционально на скрипке играть....

----------


## Rnt

> Еще немного видео успела сделать,не знаю как разместить.................


  Спасибо за фоточки
Видео загрузите на http://www.youtube.com/ и дайте нам ссылочку :smileflag:

----------


## Сербина Алена

Спасибо за фото )))) Если вы Бриджит отрывались у сцены то мы с вами наверное виделись)))) Я тоже там отрывалась и при этом радовалась что нас не выгоняют))) Было очень классно, и очень жаль что зал так и не встал танцевать, а кто вставал то их просили сесть и не мешать смотреть((((. Был Один интересный момент когда Гару попросил что бы люди вставали танцевать и говорил "Давайте давайте" , как сразу напряглась охрана один даже выбежал из - за за угла такой грозный, но увидел что все сидят и снова спрятался за угол. А еще я помню на песне "Sous Le Vent" три светящихся мобильных телефона которые покачивались вправо влево не знаю почему но они мне запомнились))))

----------


## Сербина Алена

Мне еще интересно в начале концерта было столько фотографов много, они стояли слева у сцены, где же теперь найти эти фото, поначалу думала что может быть это из журнала "Афиша Одессы" но нет, купила новый номер ни одной фотки, ни слова нет о прошедшем концерте(((((((

----------


## Бриджит

О да,наверняка мы где-то рядом отрывались возле сцены))))
Завтра попробую на работе выяснить где найти инфу о концерте!
Видео размещу,как только получится!
А я ТАК МЕЧТАЛА услышать и увидеть живое исполнение Le Gitan и Belle что когда это произошло....похоже на сказку!
Мне так непривычно,теперь,когда на радио нет рекламы концерта,я с июля ее слушала и каждый раз делала громче!Кажется год ждала,и эти 2 часа так быстро пролетели!

----------


## Hush Hush

> Вам виднее,если есть с чем сравнивать!Понятно,что на каком-нибудь стадионе или в театре побольше было бы лучше,но Гару и тут и там остался бы тем же - незабываемым!
> Девушка действительно красиво пела!


  Меня убило и очень огорчило исполнение первой песни!  Раз вы были на концерте, то нет смысла говорить что за песня и как он ее исполнил... 
Эта песня одна из самых любимых и было очень неприятно.  А в остальном все супер. Но я бывала на концертах, когда зал вскакивал и плясал и тут дело вовсе не в том, что кто-то пришел как на гламурную вечеринку! Гару я как обожала, так и буду обожать

----------


## Бриджит

Обещанное видео!Извините за качество.......

----------


## Бриджит

> Меня убило и очень огорчило исполнение первой песни!  Раз вы были на концерте, то нет смысла говорить что за песня и как он ее исполнил... 
> Эта песня одна из самых любимых и было очень неприятно.  А в остальном все супер. Но я бывала на концертах, когда зал вскакивал и плясал и тут дело вовсе не в том, что кто-то пришел как на гламурную вечеринку! Гару я как обожала, так и буду обожать


 Может быть лучше было исполнить эту песню не в начале,но сказать что "было очень неприятно" я не могу никак!Мне как раз понравилось ее исполнение!
А по поводу танцев,по-моему как раз в этом и дело что многие пришли,как я уже говорила,просто провести время,а не творчеством насладиться....Да и к тому же охрана была тут как тут,если кто-то и порывался к танцам...
А меня,кстати,очень впечатлила песня и исполнение Everybody knows!!!!Кто-то согласен что это было КРУТО? :smileflag:

----------


## Hush Hush

> Может быть лучше было исполнить эту песню не в начале,но сказать что "было очень неприятно" я не могу никак!Мне как раз понравилось ее исполнение!
> А по поводу танцев,по-моему как раз в этом и дело что многие пришли,как я уже говорила,просто провести время,а не творчеством насладиться....Да и к тому же охрана была тут как тут,если кто-то и порывался к танцам...
> А Вы были на концертах Гару где-то еще кроме Одессы?Просто интересно


 Если вам понравилось исполнение той песни, тогда вообще не вижу смысла вести с вами беседу о концерте  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  Конкретно на Гару я не была, была на Нотр Дам в Париже. Сказав о том, что мне есть с чем сравнить, я имела в виду не концерты Гару в разных городах, на разных аренах, а концерты других исполнителей, после которых хочется тут же пойти взять билеты на след. концерт )) Я столько положительных отзывов о концертах Гару в Одессе слышала... столько, что ожидала чего-то сверхестественного, видимо  :smileflag:  Знакомая сказала, что он когда выходит и начинает песть, хочется сразу подняться на сцену и ему отдаться  :smileflag:  Видимо я (столь холодная к посторонним мужчинам) ждала того же )))))))))))))) Когда он тазом двигал у нас вообще истерика была )))))))))) Прикольный и классный, ничего не скажешь  :smileflag:

----------


## Бриджит

Вообще-то я никого не хотела обидеть,я просто высказала свое мнение...Но с Вами беседу мне уже тоже не хочется вести.

----------


## Hush Hush

> Вообще-то я никого не хотела обидеть,я просто высказала свое мнение...Но с Вами беседу мне уже тоже не хочется вести.


  ааа. все ясно 
а я пришла чтобы обидеть конкретно Вас ))))))))))) ну-ну ))

----------


## Rnt

*Бриджит* - спасибо!

*Hush Hush* - а расскажите нам про Нотр-Дам :smileflag:

----------


## Mana

Кстати, Нотр Дам будет в Киеве в начале декабря. Так что есть возможность посетить этот мюзикл

О танцах: ИМХО, но Музкомедия это не место для танцев и мы пришли на концерт для того чтобы насладиться артистом, а не как на светскую тусовку, но танцевать не хотелось !!!! Для танцев есть другие концертные площадки, стадиона, Дворцы спорта и т.д., где есть для этого место и где такие танцы уместны.





> Если вам понравилось исполнение той песни, тогда вообще не вижу смысла вести с вами беседу о концерте  Конкретно на Гару я не была, была на Нотр Дам в Париже. Сказав о том, что мне есть с чем сравнить, я имела в виду не концерты Гару в разных городах, на разных аренах, а концерты других исполнителей, после которых хочется тут же пойти взять билеты на след. концерт )) Я столько положительных отзывов о концертах Гару в Одессе слышала... столько, что ожидала чего-то сверхестественного, видимо  Знакомая сказала, что он когда выходит и начинает песть, хочется сразу *подняться на сцену и ему отдаться * Видимо я (столь холодная к посторонним мужчинам) ждала того же )))))))))))))) Когда он тазом двигал у нас вообще истерика была )))))))))) Прикольный и классный, ничего не скажешь


 Хаш, вот зачем ты это написала ?!  :smileflag:  Я так хотела это скрыть))) Когда он начал вилять бедрами, то именно это и хотелось сделать (Боже, у меня же муж есть, а я тут такое пишу  хоть бы он этого не видел)

----------


## Rnt

> Кстати, Нотр Дам будет в Киеве в начале декабря. Так что есть возможность посетить этот мюзикл


 Да, спасибо -мной  куплены билеты ещё в июне :smileflag: 

Но, человек же был в Париже(!) , я думаю ей есть что нам рассказать, так что ждём

----------


## Eva-nika

Тоже были на концерте Гару :smileflag:  Хочу согласиться с Hush Hush, на счет первой песни. Резало слух, толи он не распелся еще, толи что... но было действительно не так в записи и не так как на первом концерте; но не могу сказать что это было прямо неприятно, но непривычно - это 100%. Причем люди, сидевшие рядом с нами тоже были удивлены.
Сам концерт оставил море положительных эмоций! Во-первых полностью поменяли формат концерта, по сравнению с первым в Одессе, было больше французских песен, добавили девчонок классных (певица и скрипачка), которые оставили очень приятное впечатление. Гару - Талантище конечно. Помимо такого красивого голоса еще и такой профессиональный музыкант.

----------


## Hush Hush

Не знала, что это тема про Нотр Дам... Это потрясающее зрелище, думаю, Вы сами в этом убедитесь когда будете в Киеве + наверная не раз видели по телевизору французский Нотр Дам много лет назад. Я ходила под громадным впечатлением! Пельтье, правда, пострел уже, но...  :smileflag:  возможно еще потому, что я сама была почти на 10 лет моложе..
*Mana*, ты серьезно? А меня на ха-ха пробило когда он начал эти свои телодвижения  :smileflag:  Мне даже казалось, что я слышу, как "ржут" мои подруги 15 рядами выше ))))) Видишь, какие мы все разные, тебе захотелось к нему на сцену, мне стало противно и смешно )))

----------


## Hush Hush

> Тоже были на концерте Гару Хочу согласиться с Hush Hush, на счет первой песни. Резало слух, толи он не распелся еще, толи что... но было действительно не так в записи и не так как на первом концерте; но не могу сказать что это было прямо неприятно, но непривычно - это 100%. Причем люди, сидевшие рядом с нами тоже были удивлены.
> Сам концерт оставил море положительных эмоций! Во-первых полностью поменяли формат концерта, по сравнению с первым в Одессе, было больше французских песен, добавили девчонок классных (певица и скрипачка), которые оставили очень приятное впечатление. Гару - Талантище конечно. Помимо такого красивого голоса еще и такой профессиональный музыкант.


 Может это мы рядом сидели? ))) Ну не то чтобы резало слух, у него реально срывался голос в припеве  :smileflag:  А девчонки мне тоже понравились  :smileflag:  Особенно та, с силиконом  :smileflag:  Но и скрипачка не раздражала, как тут писали, я даже удивилась чем она могла кого-то раздражать  :smileflag:  А Гару (в 100 раз повторю) действительно Талантище с Большой буквы! С удовольствием куплю его новый альбом  :smileflag:

----------


## Mana

> Не знала, что это тема про Нотр Дам... Это потрясающее зрелище, думаю, Вы сами в этом убедитесь когда будете в Киеве + наверная не раз видели по телевизору французский Нотр Дам много лет назад. Я ходила под громадным впечатлением! Пельтье, правда, пострел уже, но...  возможно еще потому, что я сама была почти на 10 лет моложе..
> *Mana*, ты серьезно? А меня на ха-ха пробило когда он начал эти свои телодвижения  Мне даже казалось, что я слышу, как "ржут" мои подруги 15 рядами выше ))))) Видишь, какие мы все разные, тебе захотелось к нему на сцену, мне стало противно и смешно )))


 Шучу я  ))))  Мне противно не было, но то что он повеселил своими танцами это да )))

----------


## Rnt

> Не знала, что это тема про Нотр Дам... .


 Эм.....так Гару вроде бы имеет к этому некоторое отношение....., и даже если вы думаете что это флуд в данной теме, ну так концерт уже прошёл, можно и пофлудить немного.
 Если я правильно поняла, вы были и на концерте Пельтье тоже? Что скажете ?- как в сравнении концерты этих двух исполнителей?

P.S. Скажите по секрету, а что ж за первую песню пел Гару? Чего это он там накосячил.....

----------


## Hush Hush

> Эм.....так Гару вроде бы имеет к этому некоторое отношение....., и даже если вы думаете что это флуд в данной теме, ну так концерт уже прошёл, можно и пофлудить немного.
> P.S. Если я правильно поняла, вы были и на концерте Пельтье тоже? Что скажете ?- как в сравнении концерты этих двух исполнителей?
> 
> P.S. Скажите по секрету, а что ж за первую песню пел Гару? Чего это он там накосячил.....


  Нет, на концерте Пельтье не была, но знакомые были и остались очень довольны. 
Накосячил он под песню Je n'attendais que vous  :smileflag:  Когда пел vous  у него срывался голос что ли ))))

----------


## Rnt

Ах вот оно что.....ну это ж просто...., не распелся как следует перед концертом, там нотка высокая, - но я так понимаю что в процессе концерта его голос обрёл нужную форму.Да, жаль - эта песня после Бель и Житан его визитная карточка.....

----------


## Hush Hush

> Ах вот оно что.....ну это ж просто...., не распелся как следует перед концертом, там нотка высокая, - но я так понимаю что в процессе концерта его голос обрёл нужную форму.Да, жаль - эта песня после Бель и Житан его визитная карточка.....


 Я все понимаю, но все равно.. можете себе представить шок в зале... Я чуть со стула не упала..  Я эту песню обожаю. Когда заиграла музыка радости моей не было предела, обрадовалась, что концерт начинается именно с неё и тут такое )))

----------


## Rnt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCJBp-ze34E&feature=player_embedded   -примерно так как в СПб? или ещё хуже?
а вот Москва....он устал просто, такой чёс...никакого голоса не хватит, и я думаю не он в этом виноват, отбивает средства вложенные в него 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPKnr6nkIE4&feature=player_embedded
таковы к сож. законы шоубизнеса

----------


## Rnt

5 ноября 2012 Гару в Музкомедии)))

----------


## Dodiquee

очень ждем)))))))))

----------


## Dorimimi

Я уже билет купила!)

----------


## Mana

> Я уже билет купила!)


 А где Вы покупали билет? В музкомедии?

----------


## ЕленаСАО

Девочки, может у кого есть лишний билетик на концерт Гару на 5 ноября за 300-500 гривен, я бы купила
тел. 050-501-68-80 Лена

----------


## SFU

куплю 2 билета на Гару. предложения в личку!)

----------


## Памэлочка

Срочно куплю хотя бы *один* или 2 билета на Гару!!!!
мой номер 095 752 65 54 Катя

----------


## ilati

Очень нужен билет на Гару!! Один или 2!!!

----------


## elen_magicienne

Куплю 1 билет на Гару до 550
0988163748

----------


## galan123

Куплю 2 билета на концерт до 900 грн за билет!  0936694167

----------


## a1usenka

Была на концерте Гару первый раз и просто очарована и околдована!! умничка такая.... теперь сижу думаю как бы на нотр дам в киев поехать)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## kasandrochka

Концерт просто потрясающий! Такая харизма и энергия от него, просто класс.

----------


## Ники*

Гару был просто молодцом!!! Это лучший Гару из того, что я видела!!! Песня "Бель" была... просто слов нет для выражения восторга...  :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Гару умница! Концерт - сплошной восторг! 
Ну и публика наша, не подкачала,как всегда, обожаю одесситов за это! Если уж любим,так любим) 
И я хочу на Нотр-Дам в Киев...в третий раз :smileflag:

----------


## a1usenka

> Гару умница! Концерт - сплошной восторг! 
> Ну и публика наша, не подкачала,как всегда, обожаю одесситов за это! Если уж любим,так любим) 
> И я хочу на Нотр-Дам в Киев...в третий раз


 а как вы ездили? группа собиралась или индивидуально? там билетов не осталось на центральные сектора....((( только сбоку... там будет что-то видно? подскажите плизззз....
пасиб))))

----------


## Rnt

> а как вы ездили? группа собиралась или индивидуально? там билетов не осталось на центральные сектора....((( только сбоку... там будет что-то видно? подскажите плизззз....
> пасиб))))


 В прошлые разы были организованы автобусные туры, была реклама на радио. Мы первый раз ездили поездом, потому что концерта было два :smileflag: 
Второй раз я ездила вот таким организованным автобусом... Как будет в этот раз не знаю,если был бы такой автобус - поехала бы и в третий раз.
По поводу боковых секторов, на них нормально видно, только надо брать не самые боковые возле сцены - так артистов лучше видно,но совершенно не видно сценографии. Нужно брать чуть дальше, сбоку. А на каком сайте вы искали билеты? Их много разных.
Кстати у Дворца спорта киевского есть сайт,в котором можно совершить виртуальный тур по залу - вот и определитесь :smileflag:

----------

